# FS: 33g tank, $20!



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

For sale I have a 33g tank (long)

48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 12 7/8

Needs a little elbow grease, but it's pretty well good to go.

$20 Firm. Pickup in Richmond.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I'll tell my sister. She wants to upgrade her 20 gallon.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Heater pending.


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

To the top!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

Bump!! In my office gathering dust!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

bump! Filter sold, just the tank left, $30!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

This is still for sale, tank only! $30!


----------



## snailies3 (Mar 29, 2013)

I could give you 20 but that's all I have to spend on a new tank : (


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

meh, I'd take $20.


----------



## scottyama (Jan 6, 2013)

Still around? 
Can pick up tomorrow (Monday) 
Thanks,
S


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

it is send me a pm!


----------



## neoh (Apr 22, 2010)

thread bump.


----------



## b604 (May 1, 2013)

So Is this tank still available?....send me a pm if it is

Thanks, B


----------



## Nephrus (Apr 2, 2011)

PM if this is available thanks !


----------

